# Looking for a Coldwater "sucker fish".....



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hiya.. on my way to look for a nice algae eater today, had the idea given of weather loaches but wondered if there were any others to keep my eye out for.. I have a 48g tank at the mo so dont want something that will outgrow this (as a bigger tank wont fit in the room lol) any advice greatly appreciated.. thanksss xx


----------



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

p.s the tanks temp is sitting at around 80.F in the day


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hillstream loaches but they are best kept in specialist river setups as they needed plenty of oxygen and powerful currents to thrive.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

This is a coldwater tank, but the temp is at 80F? That's warm even for some tropical fish. :lol:


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...at that temp. it's definatley NOT a CW tank...

My CW tank is 68F...my tropical tanks are set at 76-78 F...

CW fish won't survive well in superwarm waters like that...


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

One assumes your ambient temperature is higer than you'd like it to be, and that the cold half of the year, you'll have it around 65-68. That said, if you make sure there's some current and you oxygenate well, hillstream loaches are a good deal. They do like to be in a group though. Alternately, Bulldog plecos are from the Andean foothills, and thrive in water in the 68-72 range.


----------



## amber2218 (Jan 1, 2007)

I know .. the temp is high, fish seem fine tho.. can only put it down to the nice weather weve been having. We did have a lovely hillstream loach for a long time a while ago and he was great to watch but would like a change this time lol Just took the temp again while its nighttime and lights are off and its still at 79.4 (ive got a feeling the thermometer is a bit dodgy bcuz it doesnt feel that warm.) :? Didnt find a fish the other day so still on the hunt lol ill keep you posted. xx


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

There's nothing wrong with your thermometer. Water has a very high specific heat, and so retains the day's heat long into the evening.


----------

